# Ulqi-chan vs Zexion



## Skyman (Jul 9, 2015)

> Format: 2vs2
> Style: Set
> DQ: 1 week
> Damage Cap: 35%
> ...


[size=+2]*Ulqi-chan vs Zexion*[/size]
*Ulqi-chan's Active Squad*

*Judas Fleece* the male Mareep <Static>
*Alice Wooper* the female Wooper <Water Absorb>
*Kurt from Maine* the male Ralts <Synchronize>
*Dennis the Young* the male Seedot <Early Bird>
*Creedence Clearwater Revivor* the male Sandile <Intimidate>

*Zexion's Active Squad*

*Cinders* the male Cyndaquil <Blaze> @ Fire Stone
*Sparky* the female Shinx <Intimidate>
*Jarfly* the male Nincada <Compound Eyes>
*Iron* the female Aron <Rock Head> EXP: 
*King* the male Slowpoke <Oblivious> @ King's Rock
*Captain* the male Rufflet <Sheer Force>
*Chippy* the male Chespin <Bulletproof>
*Cerise* the female Cherubi <Chlorophyll> @ Leaf Stone
*Bergmite* the male Bergmite <Own Tempo> @ Quick Claw
*Meadowhawk* the male Yanma <Compound Eyes>

*Ulqi-chan* sends out.
*Zexion* sends out and commands.
*Ulqi-chan* commands.
I ref.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Jul 10, 2015)

wooooo first battle

I'll start this out with Kurt. and i guess i could make _extremely clever_ nirvana references the whole time but eh i am not that creative sometimes


----------



## Zexion (Jul 10, 2015)

*Meadowhawk*, it's your time to shine.

Alright, buddy, let's try and not to lose this upperhand too much. Let's go with a back and forth on *Bug Buzz* and *Signal Beam*. If he tries to protect himself, go with a *Tailwind*.

*Bug Buzz/Tailwind ~ Signal Beam/Tailwind ~ Bug Buzz/Tailwind*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Jul 10, 2015)

Okay, Kurt, let's show them what your made of, which surprisingly isn't all grunge! Don't give me that look, either, I get you're bored or whatever but we gotta _be a team here_. >:T

Well, I guess since Meadowhawk is so fast we'll just have to take that first Bug Buzz--not to worry, though, because we'll shine a *Confuse Ray* on him for it. Let's follow up with *Charge Beam* after that, but if he ends up not attacking out of confusion, use *Calm Mind* and build up some power. Finally, let's hit him with a *Thunderbolt* and send some sparks flying.

*Confuse Ray ~ Charge Beam/Calm Mind ~ Thunderbolt*


----------



## Skyman (Jul 17, 2015)

*Round 1*



Spoiler: Arena



Format: 2vs2
Style: Set
DQ: 1 week
Damage Cap: 35%
Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, direct healing, perish song
Arena Description: A nondescript, plain stretch of grassland. It has a few wild flowers here and there but otherwise has no distinguishing landmarks. It's probably really good stargazing material though.
Additional Rules: i mean you can go all out and demolish me but maybe you could be merciful and use first-stage babies like i am i mean i dunno just do your thing i guess ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



A rather empty, isolated grassland greeted the three people as they were teleported in. After gaining their footing, the two battlers separated from the ref and his Kirlia and went to their respective "sides" on the field. The ref, meanwhile, pulled out an updated ASB rulebook and skimmed through it a bit. Quite a bit had changed since he last reffed under the old ASB, after all - like his Kirlia gaining a new type suddenly, for instance - so it was probably a good idea to have a reference always on hand.

The battlers, after a moment's deliberation, sent out their first pokemon - a Ralts and a Yanma. After giving their commands - and some argument/back-talk from the Ralts to his trainer - the battlers backed away from their Pokemon and the ref signaled the beginning of the battle.

Ulqi-chan OO






Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Kurt) Ralts [M] <Synchronize>
Commands: Confuse Ray ~ Charge Beam/Calm Mind ~ Thunderbolt
Status: Looking around the arena, bored and annoyed

Zexion OO






Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Meadowhawk) Yanma[M] <Compound Eyes>
Commands: Bug Buzz/Tailwind ~ Signal Beam/Tailwind ~ Bug Buzz/Tailwind
Status: Buzzing around excitedly

---------

The moment the round began, Meadowhawk's wings began to vibrate, faster than anyone's eye could see, and a crack sounded through the air as his wings hit maximum speed. The battlers covered their ears - and the ref hid behind a protect barrier from his Kirlia - as a sonic wave crashed through the area towards Kurt, causing him to try in vain to cover his ears up to avoid the noise, worse than a horribly tuned guitar on a far too loud amplifier.

When the dust finally settled (and with several eardrums being at least slightly damaged), Meadowhawk was left flying around, pleased with himself, and a very annoyed (and temporarily hearing-impaired) Kurt giving him a death glare as he began to move his hands in an odd pattern. Meadowhawk, giving a curious look, starts to float over a bit closer before his eyes are suddenly filled with lights - many lights, all dancing about as far as he could see, almost obscuring everything else. 

These lights, as pretty as they were, was also greatly disorienting, to the point that Meadowhawk struggled to think clearly, or even move properly. As he tried to right himself and do his trainer's command, he ended up somehow falling to the ground rather hard, hurting himself and not helping at all for his dancing light problem. Kurt, meanwhile, took the moment's reprieve to calm down a bit, collect his thoughts, y'know, maybe mentally play a song to get the horrible buzzing sound out of his mind.

Meadowhawk waited a couple minutes before trying to lift off again, managing to get into the air, before he began to try and vibrate his wings rapidly again. This time, however, instead of causing a sonic wave, all he managed to do was destabilize himself again, his wings vibrating completely out of tune with one another, making him crash into the ground again - at least this time cleared out some of the lights in his eyes. By this point, however, Kurt had finished his mental song, and thought it time to take a little revenge on his prior assailant. Gathering electrical energy from within his body, and using his now-focused mind to help strengthen the bolt, he pointed his hand at the collapsed Meadowhawk, before letting loose a powerful bolt of lightning, striking the bug right in the wings, causing the poor thing to let out a rather loud yelp of pain. The referee, upon the bolt hitting its target, immediately called the round over, as Kurt's got a huge grin on his face seeing how things ended up working out.

-------------

Ulqi-chan OO






Health: 89%
Energy: 90%
(Kurt) Ralts [M] <Synchronize>
Commands taken: Confuse Ray ~ Calm Mind ~ Thunderbolt
Status: Has a cocky grin on his face, the match already in his favor. +1 Sp. Att, +1 Sp. Def

Zexion OO






Health: 77%
Energy: 92%
(Meadowhawk) Yanma[M] <Compound Eyes>
Commands taken: Bug Buzz ~ Confusion smack ~ Confusion smack
Status: On the ground, trying to get his barrings. Moderately confused, 25% chance to hit self.

Notes:

-Sorry this took so long, I was surprisingly busy the past week.
-No crits were rolled, although thunderbolt came within like 15 of getting one.
-No Sp. Def drop on Bug Buzz. Similarly, no paralysis from Thunderbolt.
-Poor Meadowhawk rolled badly on both confusion checks.
-Meadowhawk's confusion went down after hitting himself the 2nd time (down to 40% confusion), and then down again due to the thunderbolt's power (25% confusion)
-Meadowhawk being on the ground is just flavor - he is still immune to ground-type attacks. Just thought it prudent to make that fully clear.
-For the next round, *Ulqi-chan* commands, then *Zexion*, and then I ref again.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Jul 19, 2015)

hey heeeeeey i did a thing

Okay, so! He'll get over his confusion soon and I don't believe he's gonna be happy, so maybe we ought to try and paralyze him? Use *Thunder Wave* first. Let's try and follow that up with a good ol' *Psychic*. Then another *Thunderbolt* should do it. If for any reason he's unable to be attacked, use *Calm Mind*.

*Thunder Wave/Calm Mind ~ Psychic/Calm Mind ~ Thunderbolt/Calm Mind*


----------



## Zexion (Jul 25, 2015)

oops, busy week makes me forget things. oops.

either way, goodness how did i forget fairy types. whelp, meadowhawk, i made a mistake. hmm, difficult choices. let's launch a double team up first, hopefully we can get that rolling for us and make that thunder wave miss. follow that up with couple of air slashs. if for any reason your clones are gone or never appeared, replace with another double team.

*double team ~ air slash/double team ~ air slash/double team*


----------

